# Going in front of Board



## gandolf101 (Mar 6, 2003)

Hi,Im new here(male).. had IBS for over 15 years..I have to go infront of a board for a pension..I have to explain how IBS effected my life in the past and present..please read on!This is in front of 5 people ...I have to take an oath and the meeting is wired for sound ...How can I explain in detail how bad IBS can be ..Because I also suffer from Generalized Anxiety Disorder along with Dysthymic Disorder.( conditions because of my IBS?)thats how I see it ...







...I was turned down for the IBS pension, but am going ahead with the hearing to see if I can recieve a pension for my 2 disorders..Im retired military,field arty.. so figure out the hell I put up with...No washroom except the great outdoors no showers for up to 2 weeks at a time...Your peers are not always the friendliest or understanding when it comes to IBS, get my drift?? Any comments on how to relay this to a board??


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

Mostly, what I can do is wish you luck. I'm not sure whether or not IBS yet qualifies for any form of disability. You might be better off going with the Generalized Anxiety and the Dysthymia diagnoses (I have both of those too). Welcome to the board, Good luck to you, and let us know how things go for youEvie


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow!! I also have GAD with Dysthymia...Hope the board hearing went well...


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

No sage advice here gandolf. Just want to wish you luck. When is your hearing?


----------

